# 3D Character Art..Post Your Examples



## McMurphy (Aug 10, 2006)

The lastest thread with Dreamwalker's cool starship creation was a refreshing treat away from the standard forms of art.  I need to dig it up, but I once posted a thread in here some months back in regards to 3D animation examples people find as clever art.

Narrowing the focus to just examples images of character designs that rest of us have found artistic (it is a little easier to share still images than motion based art, right?), I would like to share my girlfriend's 3D character, "Pierce."  He is completely modeled, rigged, animated (although that doesn't apply here), lighted, and textured by her.  

Has anyone found any other 3D character artwork that has caught his/her eye?  Does anyone reading this dabble in the mind boggle that is 3D art?


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 10, 2006)

I do some 3D art 
It's a while between each time I do a model, but I think I'll be able to do something cool this autumn.

Here's my best so far, hosted in the Chronicles Gallery: 





This one uses quite a lot of Photoshop, as well as some generic Terragen, but the helicopter and the highway were made in Blender 3D, a really cool open source rendering program.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 10, 2006)

im totally crap, but i found a girl who is doing it for me. will put it up when its finished, looks really good now tho


----------



## darkwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm one of those dabblers in the mindboggling, so here's one of my latest fairy images:


----------

